# ATTENTION ALL DIY’ERS – REVIEW FOR US!



## TFM (11/8/21)

We love our product and we are sure you will too. We are looking for 5 DIY’ers to mix and review our Milky Avenue one shots on ecigssa.co.za for free!

There are 6 AWESOME flavours to review.

If this is something you would like to do, please send us an inbox.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (11/8/21)

This sounds great

Hope the reviewers will also post here so we know what to expect!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (11/8/21)

@StompieZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/8/21)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/8/21)

@DarthBranMuffin do it dude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Deemo (14/8/21)

I would definitely mix this up and give a review.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (18/8/21)

Thanks TFM. It arrived safely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (21/8/21)

All Mixed up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (31/8/21)

I have tested two flavours this far. Banana-and bubblegum milkshakes.
The Banana milkshake one shot.
I've mixed at 10% then upped the percentage so I could give the same type of feedback as other reviewers.

Unfortunately that didn't work so well.
For me personally the 15% was too much and when I vaped it. After about the second draw on my Zeus RTA, Vapefly Galaxies MTL RTDA, Nevoks Feelin and vapefly Kriemield 2. It was to overwhelming and flavour disappeared for me.
So I changed the two back to 10% and all went well after that.
The banana milkshake is true to its name.
Theres nothing overpowering in this blend of concentrates. On day one after mixing the vanilla ice cream was the most prominent with banana undertones and then a true as Bob banana towards the end and the exhale. Really nice and we'll balanced. By the third day it was better and after 5 days it was good enough to write a love song to.
The banana milkshake has a full body banana flavour. Sweet and ripe with the perfect balance I might add. Not overpowering the ice cream and the ice blended nicely to complete the experience.
Some would want more banana or more ice cream ,but if that were to be the case then it wouldn't work as an All Day Vape and that is exactly what this is.
A really well balanced ADV. Too much of anything else would spoil this one shot and my in my personal experience with other juices. I wouldn't want to vape it for too long. The bottle 100ml lasted me as long as the steep time.
And my recommendation for steep time is 10 days.
Before that is fine ,but it pops at around ten days which isn't bad for a creamy blend. At ten days it's full on Banana milkshake on the inhale and exhale.

Would I recommend this Banana milkshake oneshot?
Most definitely.
And as a side note for the banana lovers.
This is a spot on flavour.
For the non banana lovers. It's not too rich and would be a great treat every now and then.
As for wattage. It's best to find your happy place.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (4/9/21)

Milky Avenue -
Bubblegum Milkshake.

Authentic, that's what it is. Nothing else can describe it in one word.
This is another well balanced and we'll blended milkshake in this range.
What you get is a true bubblegum Milkshake on the inhale and exhale.
Creamy, but not overwhelming and the bubblegum is prominent and it's left behind with a sweet sensation after exhale.
This is another all-day vape.
Tested in all the above setups with the addition of the Symba RDA.
I would say to let it steep the prescribed time, 3-5days and for best results at 10 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (8/9/21)

Milky avenue
Vanilla milkshake one shot. 

This is honestly my favorite this far. A creamy vanilla ice cream milkshake. I thought I'd get a vanilla flavour like in the banana milkshake, but didn't. It was more subtle in smell and flavour when I mixed it and was definitely more rounded and full-bodied when steeped.
I left this @15% but I'm sure it would have been great at 10%. A brilliant mix of concentrates that will leave you wanting more. I don't wish for anything different and would say it's perfect as it is.

On the inhale and exhale the sweet vanilla lingers In your mouth when the ice fades.
While vaping there was honestly people searching for the origin of this (f*-$#) nice smell until they realized it was me and then complimented me on it.
So TFM this is another winner that got much more praise than the other one shots I tested. 
An all day vape for sure and a true vanilla flavour with no bad after tastes like a few other vanilla juices I've tasted till now and because of the feedback I got I would rate this a 9. 5/10. 

Please note I didn't rate the other one shots and I'm not going to. I only rated this oneshot because of the feedback.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (12/9/21)

The Milky Avenue
Chocolate milkshake one shot.

So who doesn't love chocolate? 
Ok, there are people that doesnt, but for those that do...
@TFM brought us a delectable creamy well blended and we'll balanced chocolate milkshake that as with all the others in the range doesn't disappoint.
A medium chocolate that's rich in flavour.
It's reminiscent of a chocolate ice-cream tucked in a sugar cone.


or even a creamy chocolate eclair


Full bodied, well balanced and well rounded with no funny after tastes and a chocolate flavour that's on point.
The inhale and exhale are both flavourfull with different chocolate notes on each end and more creaminess on the exhale.
The coolness is most prominent on the inhale but not overpowering and the chocolate flavour fades away gently after exhale.
Tested on the Nevoks Feelin, Zeus single and Symba RDA. Flavour is good all round but, the Symba RDA brought this one shot profile to life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (12/9/21)

Looks like the chocolate one got punished properly!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

